# New Hybrid Suppressor for the 45/70



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

I just dropped the coin on a new Hybrid suppressor from SiCo today for my Marlin 45/70. This should allow for hearing safe full power loads for deer hunting. I had the misfortune this year of taking a snap shot at a deer before I could get my ear protection in, AND before I could get the muzzle out the window of my hunting blind. My ears rang for three days (but I had a DRT shot on a running doe ([alas, it was but a mere 14 yard running shot]). Now the long wait for my approval from Uncle Sam. I do have two Form 1's pending, but this warm spring day forced my hand to buy the Hybrid.....


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats. Is this your first one?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got my form 4 back in less than 2 months, hope yours comes soon. Im looking at getting a 22lr can, thinking hunter town arms Guardian 22 ss.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

ODNR3723 said:


> Congrats. Is this your first one?


This will be my first Hybrid, but I have others, A few form 4 suppressors, one form 1 suppressor, an integrally suppressed Ruger 77/44, and have two more Form 1's pending (for a .22 and for a .357).


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

TomC said:


> I got my form 4 back in less than 2 months, hope yours comes soon. Im looking at getting a 22lr can, thinking hunter town arms Guardian 22 ss.


A lot of bad stuff floating around the internet about HTA. I have an older Guardian that works just as it should. 

Don't know that I'd buy one of their centerfire cans though. Oh, and don't expect an answer if you ever need anything from them. 

Do think the Guardians are worth it though.


----------

